# How do I find a team member's last name



## Batteryguy556 (Jan 13, 2022)

Okay so a buddy in GM is going on a 3 month mission trip or whatever, he told me to "add him on Facebook" as he was leaving, I don't have any of his numbers or socials. How can I find his last name?


----------



## sunnydays (Jan 13, 2022)

you don't. you should have asked him


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 13, 2022)

In workday, type first name and at least 2 letters of last name, which you can get off the daily grid, have fun stalking!


----------

